# New to suppliments



## Diesel78 (Apr 25, 2016)

Need information on an oral steroid for gains. Not trying to do shows, just for personal gain. Not big on needles even though I know what some will say. Some honest info is all I seek


----------



## brazey (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## S4labrat (May 3, 2016)

Hi Diesel, sure there is a section for that type of advice.


----------



## the_predator (May 9, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

I prefer either tropical skittles or holiday m&m's for my oral cycle..


----------

